# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  pratnja na porodu u splitskom rodilistu

## zrinka

cure, kakva su vasa iskustva 
da li ste uspjele doci na tecaj?
da li je tecaj skup? (koliko sad kosta?)
da li ste imale osobu pored sebe na porodu koju ste htjeli?
da li je tecaj jos uvjet da imate pratnju na porodu?
kako vam se cini sam tecaj?

----------


## Bebinja

ne mogu odgovorit na sva pitanja,ali znam da je tečaj sada 400kn.
tečaj je još uvijek uvjet za pratnju,ali kažu da će se i to promijenit,odnosno da neće biti tečaja,nego tko želi,morat će platit neki iznos.

----------


## zrinka

bebinja, hvala  :Smile: 

jel znas za sto tj zasto ce se placati tocno?

----------


## Bebinja

mislim da više neće biti tečaja,nego će se plaćat prisustvo te osobe na porodu.
tako sam čula,a koliko tu ima istine,ne znam.

----------


## sunčica123

sutra idem na kontrolu pa javim koji su uvjeti.
ja sam se prijavila za tečaj ali izgleda kasno jer me još nisu zvali :Crying or Very sad: , a tako bi htjela da mm bude sa mnom, ne toliko zbog straha od poroda, već da muški konačno shvate da im djecu ne donose rode već da se "žena momački namuči" da ih rodi

----------


## ninanuna

ne toliko zbog straha od poroda, već da muški konačno shvate da im djecu ne donose rode već da se "žena momački namuči" da ih rodi[/QUOTE]

Ovaj komentar mi je sredio dan. Sve najbolje!

----------


## sunčica123

za pratnju je i dalje uvijet odslušan tečaj koji je btw popunjen do kraja godine :Sad: 
dakle čim saznate da ste trudne prijavite se

----------


## zrinka

jel netko od va sizvisio i radjao sam iako je htio pratnju bas zbog tecaja?

----------

